# Mounting bromiliads?????????????????????????????????????????



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

What the deal with Mounting broms? 
What is the best way to mount them? 

I have a few in soil but i see everyone mounting them in wood? How does that work? Doesnt the plant need dirt to survive? 

I know these are silly Questions to most of you but when it comes to plants i have no idea. I would love to mount one on a cork bark, any info that anyone could tell me would surely help. thanks :?: 
:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## v_traves (May 14, 2005)

*Mounting broms*

The method I use for mounting in cork bark is to drill an appropriate size hole in the cork bark, put hot glue in the hole, then I stuff the stem of the brom into the hole and hold it till it cools. This method has worked well for me. Other people probably have better methods but I have produced well over 5 pups from my original plant in about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Some types of broms do better when grown as epiphytes. Mounted this way in the viv, you will see them sprout roots and anchor themselves securely to wood, etc. I usually either use a pre-existing hole in ghost wood, etc. or drill a hole and stuff the stem into it. Never needed to use glue. So far so good.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Most bromeliads can be planted in soil or mounted to wood. You asked if they need dirt to survive. No, epyphites derive all the nutrients they need to grow from the air (weird huh) and their roots are strictly for anchoring them to their surroundings. Of course, not all bromeliads are like this, and you will want to make sure you have an epyphitic plant before you go tying it to a branch. If you are unsure, ask your plant supplier or ask here. There are lots and lots of other plants that do well anchored to branches like orchids, peperomias and hoyas so dont limit yourself to bromeliads. 

If you want to mount a bromeliad to cork, use a paperclip cut to make a large plant "staple" If you need more detail about that let me know. Fishing line or coton string works well for tying plants to branches. 

-David


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys. I just want to mount Broms since i already have some air plants and such. I want to broms that can hold water in their axils and can grow in wood. If anyone knows any names for these dont be shy =). 

Thanks all for the advice, i feel kinda silly hehe but i know nothing about plants.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Neos (Neoregelia), some types of guzmanias, & aechmeas will all work. Remember that air plants are broms, but they don't like as much humitity, so keep them up top near the light and they should be fine. Neos work the best and a lot of online places have them - http://www.tropiflora.com and http://www.cloudjungle.com .
Brooks


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, i will order some right away. I have some Neos already on the substrate, i guess i can order two or three more for the wood. 

Much apreciated


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Do you have a pic of your tank? Just me but I would put all my broms on the background or wood and leave the ground to leaf litter and ferns ect. just like the jungle. Agian just my .02
Brooks


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

If anyone can tell me how to put pics on the forum i will. Im new at this forum stuff and even though i have pics on my comp i dont know how to put them in the forum. I dont know that much about url's and such..........


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

I guess that you could create a small album in the gallery and copy and paste the link on the forum.
Brooks


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

WOW, that looks very good for a person who doesn't know much about plants.
Brooks


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for the pic being so big hehe....kinda messed that one up =)


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*have to post it for the second time...sorry*


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

When I grew my guzmania and vresia under 2 NO output bulbs, and mounted them to where they where just sitting on the soil or slightly above, they pupped like crazy and did well.

When I tried them in my tinc and tricolor tanks, they turned yellowish and pretty much died. I thought "surely a 55 watt power compact would do some good), but nooooo, I was wrong.

Now, only pups survive under the shade of ferns in my tricolor tank.

However, my Cyrphthalus, or whatever your pronounce, earth star, just LOVE them....


----------

